# Alcohol dependence uncomplicated



## lorrpb (Jan 25, 2014)

What is the definition of Alcohol dependence with intoxication, *uncomplicated *(F10.220 in ICD-10) vs. Alcohol dependence with intoxication, *unspecified *(F10.229)?


----------



## marytwalsh (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes because - the provider's notes did not state either  Alcohol dependence with intoxication, uncomplicated  = F10.220  nor  did the documentation state Alcohol dependence with intoxication with delirium F10.221  so that leaves unspecified... Alcohol dependence with intoxication not specified F10.229


----------

